# A little forging... CREX Motivation



## IFLY4U (Jul 6, 2017)

looking at some of CREXs stuff at the blade show motivated me to do a little forging.
Gary


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 7, 2017)

Nicely done, more fun than most think.
Now do it without grinding.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2017)

Some fine craftsmanship right there.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks good sir...nice work


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 9, 2017)

Ooooo nice!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 9, 2017)

Sweet blade


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 11, 2017)

Great looking work.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 15, 2017)

nice knife! Carl, I do not think many people own a pair of calibrated hammers such as yours lol.


----------



## flatwoods (Jul 22, 2017)

That is exactly the style knife I prefer.
Very nice.


----------

